# Suggest some extreme and awesome activities



## facepalm66 (Sep 25, 2014)

Please! I am looking how to "express" myself on freetime. 

SO far I'm doing:

Skydiving
Snowboarding / skiing
Mountain biking
Trekking 
Playing LoL (very extreme)
Rock climbing (bouldering)
Airsoft milsim

Looking forward to try / do in a year or two:

Base jumping
mountain climbing (going this winter hopefully!)
Rope jumping
Cliff jumping


Also includes stupid stuff like jumping in a snow from 6th floor and so on. 

But please guys, give some suggestions, really looking forward to try something out! Especially in winter season.

Dankishen!


----------



## Grindspine (Sep 25, 2014)

Along with mountain biking, serious hiking that includes climbing, and/or mountain climbing go together.

If you've never been caving or spelunking, those are other great options.

In an adrenaline junkie way, paintballing is great.


----------



## asher (Sep 25, 2014)

Scuba, parasailing, whitewater rafting/kayaking, motorized racing of some kind, some form of martial arts, fencing (I do that and skiing), hardcore parkour.


----------



## facepalm66 (Sep 25, 2014)

Forgot to add few. But keep going. Post your experience, please!

Been rock climbing for some time. Achievements: was on edinburgh news paper first page as "some sort of crazy dude free climbing on arthur seat" 
Later almost killed myself falling from 6 meters. Cool times


Kayaking sounds awesome, but I think it's a rather suicide mission if just done without proper experience.

Never tried caving, because There are none in my country. Any suggestions about some great spots?


----------



## Grindspine (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh, that is a tough one. I don't know about cave systems in Europe. I know that, at least in the U.S, there was a clear place where the glaciers ended at the end of the last ice age (terminal moraine, Pleistocene). South of the glaciated areas, the limestone bedrock naturally formed cave systems through processes of water infiltration. Based on that, it looks like Lithuania was just north of the line where those processes occurred.

Doing some quick searches, I came up with this site. CAVING SPELUNKING BAD TöLZ MUNICH BAVARIA GERMANY

It looks like the nearest attraction listed with spelunking is in Germany. I am sure there would be something closer, perhaps in Belarus. You might have to get a more accurate local source though.

Kayaking doesn't have to be a suicide mission. One spring a pair of students took two kayaks down the "Mighty" River Jordan in Bloomington, Indiana. The "Mighty" is sarcastic since it is only a meter deep creek that is probably a maximum of three meters wide.


----------



## facepalm66 (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh no, that sort of kayaking is easy. I mean the REAL river kayaking, like mountain rivers etc. Simple kayaking aint no extreme


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Sep 27, 2014)

Longboarding is pretty awesome, I don't suggest bombing though, very dangerous and stupid.


----------



## 777timesgod (Sep 29, 2014)

The suggestions so far are not extreme enough. I suggest skydiving/MMA, you skydive with another guy and you beat each other on the way down!


----------



## asher (Sep 29, 2014)

777timesgod said:


> The suggestions so far are not extreme enough. I suggest skydiving/MMA, you skydive with another guy and you beat each other on the way down!



Skydive while duelling.

GENTLEMAN ENOUGH TO DELIBERATELY MISS HIS CHUTE?!


----------



## Malkav (Sep 29, 2014)

Diving

I personally free dive, but scuba's probably cool too, there's nothing quite like swimming out really far and staring off into the abyss.


----------



## Grindspine (Sep 29, 2014)

Malkav said:


> Diving
> 
> I personally free dive, but scuba's probably cool too, there's nothing quite like swimming out really far and staring off into the abyss.


 


> He who fights with monsters should look to it that he himself does not become a monster. And when you gaze long into an abyss the abyss also gazes into you. - Friedrich Nietzsche


 
...Seasons in the Abyss? (SLAYER!)

Sorry.. it was too easy.. I just had to do it...



facepalm66 said:


> Oh no, that sort of kayaking is easy. I mean the REAL river kayaking, like mountain rivers etc. Simple kayaking aint no extreme


 
It actually was extreme kayaking since it was in such an extremely cramped area. The two were pushing themselves through some unexpectedly rough areas! It was extremely funny too.


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Sep 30, 2014)

ooh ooh what about base jumping?


----------

